# Stable mirrors



## _jetset_ (7 January 2007)

One of my mares is very very very attached to the other one, and has definitely become worse while I have been away.

Someone has suggested trying a stable mirror for her and I was wondering whether anyone knew where I could buy one, if they are suitable for this kind of situation and if anyone has had any success.

Thank you for your help!

Rebecca x


----------



## _jetset_ (7 January 2007)

Bump


----------



## wandaful (7 January 2007)

YO bought some, her mare went mad at it, really attacking and mega snorts, then would not go back in the stable.  Three others were ok ish at first but gradually became unsettled and YO's other horse began to attack the mirror.  My very laid back horse was again ok at first and became unsettled with it later but not to the attacking level.  Consensus was that it was a huge failure and all mirrors have been removed.  I'm sure it will work for some horses though.  I think YO got them off Ebay.


----------



## _jetset_ (7 January 2007)

Oh dear... they don't sound very successful at all!


----------



## Bananaman (7 January 2007)

Yes, got mine from ebay too.

Have to say mine have been a great success and also a client's horse that is very stressy has now got one and the change is incredible.  She's going to get a small one for the trailer too.


----------



## _jetset_ (7 January 2007)

Would you mind me asking what your reasons were for getting the mirrors???


----------



## Bananaman (7 January 2007)

'Course not! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I bought my first one for Spider when I brought him home from the stud he'd been born at last year.  He had been weaned two weeks but their stables were indoor barn type where the horses could all see each other and see and sniff each other through the bars.
Mine are old fashioned, outside boxes in a line with solid walls so I was hoping he'd be fooled into thinking he had a 'mate' and not stress too much.
Worked a treat........when we got home he went and stood beside it and made 'friends' straight away. (This is him yawning, not attacking it!)





Then I bought another one for my gelding who is fine if his friends are in but stresses in the box if they are out and he has to stand in.
Again, worked a treat.  It hasn't cured the box walking altogether but he is much calmer.
My clients horse would literally be in a white lather if she had to be brought in on her own and since having the mirror it's just been a revelation.  
She does pull faces at it at feeding time but has never attacked it!

Perhaps you could hold one in the stable before spending your money, to check the reaction, but obviously be careful if it's a glass one!


----------



## Evil_Cookie (7 January 2007)

I don't have any experience with mirrors but maybe where they are placed results in their success or failure, eg... if light conditions are too bright or dull to get a good reflection, or if the stable is to small and it makes the horse feel claustrophobic with another 'horse' in its space. Or maybe just the horses experience with other horses and their personality. So if you have good lighting conditions, a sociable horse and enough space for the horse to be able to get away from the mirror and not feel threatened then you would likely have the most chance of the mirror being a sucess.

Badly worded sorry, but just my thoughts on mirrors, I'd like to try one but my lot are out 24/7. Def. would give it a go if I have the chance though.

EC


----------



## _jetset_ (7 January 2007)

I think Grace is worse because she used to have bars in between the stables, and now it is solid wood (similiar to your situtaion)

Are yours acrylic or stainless steel. Someone said the acrylic ones can shatter easily...


----------



## Ferdinase514 (7 January 2007)

I bought a small acrylic one to try Finni out with - from e-Bay Think was about £5. Planning to use it in truck if I buy  a lareger one.

He cr*pped himself at first - snorting and weaving manically! Now seems to like it. Pops over to say hello when he goes in.

I think they are good if you have a very social or clingy horse. Generally finnbo is not so worried about others and prefers to be in a quiet place, so it hasn't cured his weaving.

Saying that when he moves to quieter stable (this wekk fingers X'd) I will put a mirror bck up for him.

Our stables are solid walled too - Have to say he hated the bars on the internal boxes where we were at a couple of years ago - couldn't bare the others watching him


----------



## _jetset_ (7 January 2007)

I think it might help Grace but I would hate for her shatter it and end up injured...


----------



## Bananaman (7 January 2007)

Mine are acrylic, bought before I too read that somewhere.

Have to say I've had no problems with any of them though, except for where my brother in law screwed the mirror too tightly to the board as can be seen in the photo, bottom right.
It hasn't cracked further than round the screw hole and just that small bit broke away.


----------



## air78 (7 January 2007)

I got one for my horse when he was stabled at home on his own. He loved it- thought it was the most beautiful horse he had ever seen! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




The stables 'yard' out to the paddok so i would leave his door open so he could be in or out as he wished; he used to come inside for a snooze and stand next to it, and if anything spooked him he would go back to his mirror.
He is now on a yard, but i have taken his mirror up there for him. He says hello to it occasionally, but as there other horses about he's not so interested.
IMO it was a success for us.


----------



## nomini (7 January 2007)

Has been a success for me. Alisha was very stressy when she was in on her own and wouldn't eat etc. Now she is quite happy to have a munch, then she goes to her mirror, looks outside and goes back to eating. IMO has been a complete success with her


----------



## _jetset_ (7 January 2007)

That's great... thank you everyone. I am going to order one in the morning I think! Will keep you all posted!


----------



## _daisy_ (7 January 2007)

im interested in getting one for the trailer to see if it helps with Chantins phobia.
been looking at these on ebay(bit big for a trailer but just for the info)  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stable-Mirrors-for...1QQcmdZViewItem
it says that the acrylic ones have been recommended by the scientists at de Montfort University???


----------



## _jetset_ (7 January 2007)

Thanks... I have just emailed the company to see what size I would need. I like the look of that company...


----------



## _daisy_ (7 January 2007)

let me know what they have to say will you please - im very interested in them


----------



## _jetset_ (7 January 2007)

Of course I will... should hear from them tomorrow


----------



## _daisy_ (7 January 2007)

thanks hun


----------

